# Question about new DeWalt DW 611 router



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

I haven't seen one on the shelves yet, but I know that the new DeWalt DW611 trim router kit is available, with both fixed and plunge bases. I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK dual base router kit, and I'd be interested in getting the new DeWalt DW611, provided that its plunge base is significantly smaller and easier to handle than the plunge base on my Bosch 1617EVSPK. 

I bought the Bosch Colt a short time ago, but I haven't used it yet, and of course the Colt doesn't have a plunge base. If the new DeWalt DW611's plunge base is a lot easier to handle than the plunge base on my Bosch 1617EVSPK, I'll sell the Colt and get the new DeWalt.

So if anyone can give me this information about the new DeWalt, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I don't have one but I think it's just like the Colt but with a plunge base.
DeWalt DWP611PK Compact Router

===========


LBrandt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I haven't seen one on the shelves yet, but I know that the new DeWalt DW611 trim router kit is available, with both fixed and plunge bases. I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK dual base router kit, and I'd be interested in getting the new DeWalt DW611, provided that its plunge base is significantly smaller and easier to handle than the plunge base on my Bosch 1617EVSPK.
> 
> ...


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> I don't have one but I think it's just like the Colt but with a plunge base.
> DeWalt DWP611PK Compact Router
> ...


Thanks,
Yes, I know that it's probably a lot like the Bosch Colt, but with a plunge base, but I've seen some photos of it, and the plunge base doesn't look that small. That's why I'm wondering about it. If, when you use it with the plunge base, it's almost as big as the my full-size Bosch, then I might not be interested. I'd be interested in it if, with the plunge base installed, it's small and easy to handle.

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Louis

You may want to take a hard look at the T4 router at about 1/2 the price..

Buy Trend T4 1.1 HP VS Plunge Router at Woodcraft.com

=====



LBrandt said:


> Thanks,
> Yes, I know that it's probably a lot like the Bosch Colt, but with a plunge base, but I've seen some photos of it, and the plunge base doesn't look that small. That's why I'm wondering about it. If, when you use it with the plunge base, it's almost as big as the my full-size Bosch, then I might not be interested. I'd be interested in it if, with the plunge base installed, it's small and easy to handle.
> 
> Thanks,
> Louis


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with BJ.... the T-4 is an outstanding little router.


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks to all,
I looked at the T4, and I agree that it looks nice, but I'd still like anyone's opinion on the DW611 and whether the plunge base is relatively small, as opposed to my Bosch's plunge base.

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Curiosities*

I also find it interesting that, aside from color, the new DeWalt and the PC compact routers appear to be exactly the same. I'm not sure what that suggests, but it's interesting. 

I also like the looks of the T4, although I haven't taken the plunge, so to speak. (me, pun?  )


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> I also find it interesting that, aside from color, the new DeWalt and the PC compact routers appear to be exactly the same. I'm not sure what that suggests, but it's interesting.
> 
> I also like the looks of the T4, although I haven't taken the plunge, so to speak. (me, pun?  )


Yea Ralph... That caught my eye too. At first I thought it was a Chevy / Jimmy thing, what with Delta / Porter Cable / DeWalt all being owned by Black & Decker but then I noticed a difference: while the DeWalt is variable speed, the PC is fixed. Perhaps an issue of market niche?


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=153632


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

*The new Dewalt 611*

I got my 611 today and at this point it looks like there will be a Bosch Colt for sale in the very near future.

I got the Pak which has the motor, fixed base, plunge base and a wrench and that is it. There are no other items that come with it, no screws or guides, no plastic covers. There is also NO big plastic box, it does come with a bag which will take up a lot less room then the plastic boxes do.

First look and it really looks nice, everything looks to be of very good quality and is put together very well.

The fixed base is just a little larger then the Bosch Colt, this is without the bottom plate. The Bosch is 3 5\8" x 3 1\4" and the Dewalt is 4" round. The Dewalt is just a little taller but not by much.









The motors and very close in size, the Bosch is a very little bit larger in diameter and the Dewalt is just a little taller. The cord on the Bosch is about 18" longer then the Dewalt. The Dewalt has a plastic cover over the switch so no dust will get into it.















The plunge base is not that big but is does have large handles, I would like to see them turned to the back a little but they are still nice and feel good to use.

In the fixed base the height adjustment on the Dewalt is great, it just flat kills the Bosch in that area. It takes some getting used to, to adjust the Bosch but with the Dewalt it just turning the ring, very easy.

Taking the motor out of the base is again noting, flip the lever and lift it out. You do not have to turn it, just lift it straight out. The motor lock on the bases are different. The Bosch pulls the hole base together to hold the motor and the Dewalt just has a small square that goes in against the motor.

The plunge base is just like any other plunge base only smaller. It has all the features of the larger bases. The hardware on the base if very good and smooth working. The plunge lever is placed in a good area and is easy to get to with your thumb.

The stop adjusters are as good as any I have seen on any other bases. The stop wheel has 4 fixed stops and 1 adjustable one. The fine adjuster on the rod has a very nice feel to it and is easy to turn.

Plunging the base is smooth and has a good spring in it. It is not to strong but is is strong enough to lift the router back up when you want.









The Dewalt is a little bit top heavy when using the fixed base, not much but it is more then the Bosch. Changing bit is the same on both, push a button and loosen the nut. The noise lever on the Dewalt is less then the Bosch but not much.

The fixed base plate DOES NOT take PC bushing were the plunge base will. I had to buy a plate for the Bosch to use the bushing on it.

The 2 LEDs are a really nice plus to the Dewalt, but after a little cutting the base was full of chips any way and you could not see what was going on with the cutter that much. Some DC would take care of that I am sure.

All in all I like the Dewalt, it is a very well build and smooth running router. I have found nothing I don't like about it, it will be used a lot for my off the table routing. It cuts just as good as the Bosch and is much easier to adjust the height on and that is a big thing to me.

It looks like Bosch had better get their act together and get a small plunge base router out there or they will be left in the weeds. The Dewalt is a Colt killer the way I see it. Now time will only tell if the Dewalt last for years and years like the Colt has with no problems.

This is the Dewalt base next to the Bosch 1617 base, just for size comparison


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Thanks for the review, But what was the bottom $$$$$ line 
I just added it to my Xmax. list..

for this $$$$$ = ????
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611PK-Torque-Variable-Compact/dp/B0049ZFUK2
======



Bill Huber said:


> I got my 611 today and at this point it looks like there will be a Bosch Colt for sale in the very near future.
> 
> I got the Pak which has the motor, fixed base, plunge base and a wrench and that is it. There are no other items that come with it, no screws or guides, no plastic covers. There is also NO big plastic box, it does come with a bag which will take up a lot less room then the plastic boxes do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Huber (Sep 7, 2009)

I gave $199 for the pak at CPO.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea, BJ.. I'm kinda hoping Santa will smile on me too!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JIM

I gave the over weight boy a big list this year and the BOSS said ,hay you will need to mark off some of the items from your list or that fat boy will not get all of them in the bag and in the door, so I said OK but the 611 is going on the top of my list.. 

=========



BigJimAK said:


> Yea, BJ.. I'm kinda hoping Santa will smile on me too!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi JIM
> 
> I gave the over weight boy a big list this year and the BOSS said ,hay you will need to mark off some of the items from your list or that fat boy will not get all of them in the bag and in the door, so I said OK but the 611 is going on the top of my list..
> 
> =========


BJ.... you already have so many routers that you never even have to change bits :dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

hahahahahahahaha I know but I just love new toys  if I get a new toy every week I'm a happy camper  I think it comes from when I was a kid one toy at Xmax if I was lucky but always a new pair of socks for sure.. 



======



Bob N said:


> BJ.... you already have so many routers that you never even have to change bits :dance3:


----------



## chipanzy (Dec 8, 2010)

New poster here, but registered so I could alert everyone to a great deal going on right now.

Ordered the kit from cpopowertools.com on Monday, paid $174.00. It's regularly $199.00 plus shipping, but right now they have free shipping, plus an instant savings of $25.00 on all orders overs $100.00.

Didn't think I would see it at this low a price until the first of the year!


----------



## chipanzy (Dec 8, 2010)

New poster here, just registered.

Ordered the 611PK kit on Monday from cpopowertools.com for $174.00 :dance3: It's regularly $199.00 plus shipping, but right now they have free shipping plus an instant savings of $25.00 on all orders over $100.00.

Didn't think I would see a price this low until after the first of the year!


----------



## atlr (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, found this thread while researching the 611. The kit is on sale at Amazon for the next few hours or until it's sold out for $114. Search for B0049ZFUK2 on Amazon.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Louis. Although quite new to routing, when I see something that looks good, feels good, works good and the price is good, I feel confident in saying it is good so I bought this router. I second every word Bill had to say about it. The plunge base is not round but has two opposing sides back and front, that are straight. From straight side to straight side measures 4 3/8" and curved end to curved end is 5 3/4". I just love this router. Hope this helps. Oldrusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This two year old thread does not mention any of the bad points of the 611. This is the only router I know of that offers a collet with only two flats on it; all others offer 6 sided collets that make it much easier to position the wrench. The handles are offset, left towards the rear and right towards the front... it just feels wrong to me. The Colt plunge kit is now available and the Trend T-4 is on sale for $69. Anyone looking to purchase a small router should read the comparison test of these small routers in the Portable Routing section of the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I must have the older/newer model 611 the collet nut is Hex ( 6 sides ) and the handles are strait up and down I have not had the handles off but they may be turned I think..setup for user thing maybe..

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/26775-colt-dewalt-side-side.html
==



Mike said:


> This two year old thread does not mention any of the bad points of the 611. This is the only router I know of that offers a collet with only two flats on it; all others offer 6 sided collets that make it much easier to position the wrench. The handles are offset, left towards the rear and right towards the front... it just feels wrong to me. The Colt plunge kit is now available and the Trend T-4 is on sale for $69. Anyone looking to purchase a small router should read the comparison test of these small routers in the Portable Routing section of the forums.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the 611 we used for comparison testing is brand new, supplied by the local SBD rep. In these photos you can clearly see how the handles are offset. I will add a close up of the new collet tomorrow.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mike. You don't need to keep repositioning the wrench. You press the shaft lock button place the wrench on the two flats on the collet, move the wrench left or right to tighten or loosen, release the button leaving the wrench on the collet, move the wrench back to its original position and repeat. Like a ratcheting action. Works well. Oldrusty


----------



## atlr (Dec 3, 2012)

Mike said:


> Anyone looking to purchase a small router should read the comparison test of these small routers in the Portable Routing section of the forums.


... located at post309927 which starts the thread portable-routing/38451-small-routers-comparison.html (I am unable to post a direct URL yet)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/38451-small-routers-comparison.html#post309927

I have been swamped and gone for the weekend but I will get that new collet photo up today. I do not care for the various push button shaft locks for a simple reason: if it breaks you have to spend a fair chunk of money to replace it and they do wear out over time. A two wrench system is a better choice in my mind since the flat on the shaft does not wear out or break.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't tell you how many times I have forgotten to take the collet photo. Sorry it took so long but I snapped a photo today before returning the 611 to the rep.


----------



## eye4one (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bosch Colt*

I own the Bosch Colt, and the optional PR011 plunge base kit. 

... search for 'Bosch PR011'

The Colt's little 1 HP VS motor has become a favorite; it is lightweight and powerful enough for tasks it was designed to do, AND Bosch sells lots of accessories to support it. I want to catch a sale ...to add a second Colt; keeping two separate operations mounted. I've accumulated four different routers and multiple brands for differing needs in my shop. I am thinking about mounting a Colt in a small shop-made table to do round-overs, etc.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

7 year old post brought back to life, but some good information in it.

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

611 is a very nice router. I have a Colt with the plunge base. It is smooth with a transparent base and good handles. Every time I sell a tool, I take a bath dollar wise, so for me buying the plunge base was a better deal. It is $80 on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ias=aps&field-keywords=Bosch+Colt+plunge+base

If I were starting from scratch, I'd also consider the Makita, which has a nice variety of attachments and features, and good reviews. The basic Makita kit is $140 on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ita+Trim+router&rh=i:aps,k:Makita+Trim+router


----------

